# Sulfinated Castor Oil in superfatting?



## egirlxx7 (Oct 30, 2012)

Is sulfinated castor oil, the only stable superfatting oil that should be used in liquid gel soaps?


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 30, 2012)

As far as I know, it's the only water soluble oil, and that's why so many use it as a superfatting oil for their liquid soaps and gels. It mixes right into the soap without separation issues. You can use other oils with which to superfat your liquid soap, too, but you'll also have to use some kind of emulsifier along with it so that it stays mixed in without separation issues. I myself use Polysorbate 80 for this purpose. I'm new to making liquid soap (only 4 batches under my belt so far), but my superfatting oils mixed with the PS 80 in my liquid soap are holding up very well so far without any separation issues. So far, I've superfatted with avocado oil and also meadowfoam seed oil (along with the PS80).


IrishLass


----------

